# Truck hitch for Krone Conditioner



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Has anyone fabbed up a hitch that allows to pull Krone conditioner with pickup? I have a 3200 CV with 2 point hitch, sure would make life easier if I could pull it with truck on occasion!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, I had one. Used it once. Threw it in the corner after buying a 30mph tractor. There's a picture of it on here, somewhere...


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I can't find your pic, anyway you could post up another?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/25739-kubota-mower-conditioner/


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice pics, thanks.....one thing I don't understand about all of the pics......how does the implement get into mobile position? And once in the field, how does it get back to the "jack stand", if you will, pulling away from the coupler is not possible because of the weight and bind unless a floor jack is employed, ain't real interested in carrying one of those around.........I was thinking of building something along the same lines but with hydraulics (jack) to lift the implement and lower it. Seems cumbersome any other way.....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice pics, thanks.....one thing I don't understand about all of the pics......how does the implement get into mobile position? And once in the field, how does it get back to the "jack stand", if you will, pulling away from the coupler is not possible because of the weight and bind unless a floor jack is employed, ain't real interested in carrying one of those around.........I was thinking of building something along the same lines but with hydraulics (jack) to lift the implement and lower it. Seems cumbersome any other way.....


Adapt an implement jack instead of the stand/prop.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok, those are similar to what I was planning just didn't want to be the Guinea pig, lol! As far as the hydraulics go you would just raise it all th way and tuck it in then close the in-line valves before disconnect from tractor. 
I've been transporting on a 32' dove with tractor boomed down and cutter trailing behind. That works good but sometimes I could move cutter with truck and would save a trip. 30 mph tractor would be nice but I have some fields that are 25 mile trip. I'm not roading a tractor that distance don't care how fast it drives!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Adapt an implement jack instead of the stand/prop.


I thought about that but the krone rake (as pictured) is two legs and a wide base, not sure if it would like being jacked from one side, would need some type of double jack I would think, it's a heavy piece, seems like it might be too heavy but idk.....

I was thinking of a jack to raise and lower the connection points to the two point implement or pivoting arms that would raise up when you back up against wheel chocks, secure and go......get to the field, remove mobile pins/locking device and pull forward away and dropping implement back to the ground.....that's my thought anyway,


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

The one in the first photo is mine. It has worked well for the past 10 years or so. It gets loaned out quite a lot. It has hauled several twin rotor rakes and a few 13 ft. mower conditioners. Someone did paint it for me. HA! (I wasn't going for the style points). I like some of the other later designs also. I just use a loader tractor to hookup. If you are going to use something like this very often a jack would be beneficial as mentioned above. Somedevildog is correct about the rake. I saw one where a customer had mounted a gooseneck jack to the center beam. It looked very sturdy. It's not that difficult to hook them up. If you have one of the clamp on type drawbar hitches, you're going to need some type of adapter for them also.

Another option:


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm seriously thinking, of building something along this line, for pulling a tedder rake, behind my swather, and Ted hay, at the same time, I cut hay, will save a trip, over the field, with the tractor. Thank you, for sharing your photos, of your hitch set up.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Yes, I had one. Used it once. Threw it in the corner after buying a 30mph tractor. There's a picture of it on here, somewhere...


Hear that. Now that I have the JCB and the Pottinger, my tow hitch went with my NH discbine. Spent a bit having someone weld it up for me thinking it was going to help a lot, but it didn't see much use.


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Made this guy a couple weeks ago, finally used it last week. 100 mile drive for 40 free acres of decent quality timothy makes it worth the trip. Worked perfect! Quick lift with a jack to set it in the cradle and away ya go.


----------

